# Can Anyone Help Date This Avia Watch?



## foxbasealpha (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought this yesterday at an antiques centre and I wondered if anyone would have an idea of its age.

I'm guessing its not any older than late-70s but I'd be interested to see what people think. It certainly seems to keep reasonable time...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Earlier than the 70s, I would say 1960s


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

AVIA: Gentleman's 9ct gold Avia Deluxe 21 Jewels automatic strap watch, circa 1957. Circular polished 9ct yellow gold case with down-turned lugs, gilt winding crown,

Very similar to yours does not have incabloc on face

Can't post site as they sell watches

Hope this helps


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> AVIA: Gentleman's 9ct gold Avia Deluxe 21 Jewels automatic strap watch, circa 1957. Circular polished 9ct yellow gold case with down-turned lugs, gilt winding crown,
> 
> Very similar to yours does not have incabloc on face
> 
> ...


----------



## foxbasealpha (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------

